
‘Adulting’ is hard. UC Berkeley has a class for that - incomplete
https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2019-12-10/adulting-is-hard-uc-berkeley-has-a-class-for-that
======
westurner
+1 for Life Skills for Adulting and also Home Economics including Family and
Meal Planning.

A bunch of resources from _" Consumer science (a.k.a. home economics) as a
college major"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17894632](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17894632)
_: CS 007: Personal Finance for Engineers, r/personalfinance/wiki, Healthy
Eating Plate, Khan Academy > Science > Health and Medicine

And also, Instant Pot. The Instant Pot pressure cooker is your key to nutrient
preservation and ultimate happiness.

